# Morning or Evening?



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Just asking opinions on which one you hunters prefer. I think I'm leaning towards morning myself but I want to get out a few more evenings before I adjust my schedule to accommodate 1.


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

I like first light, I may be dead wrong but calling at last light or evening can be difficult. I believe yotes will hang up when closing in on a meal. I think they know darkness is only 10min away so why not use that to their advantage. I had a dog hang up a few weeks ago about 300yds out. It looked like a black blob in my scope and as darkness was closing I left him for another day. Why try to educate him any more than I already had. Maybe my setup was fishy and he knew something wasnt right. I could be giving them too much credit. Any Ideas.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeremy

I had the same thing happen to me last night. I could hear them but darkness was coming and they held back. I saw plenty of tracks near the road but the area is popular for target shooting so I think they are being extra careful. I'm going in deeper on Sunday morning to see if I can get a shot off.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

If they hang up in the mornng I have lots of time to try something different to get them in. If they hang up at the last light of day then Im out of time unless I can night hunt them.


----------



## BarryMac67 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have had more success in the morning early to mid. It's been my experience that in the evening they take longer to come in. But I have had good luck after midnight, it seems like they go on one last venture before 
heading back to the den.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

gonefishn,

very good point.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I like morning to noon. But I only get to hunt in the morning on weekends. I haven't called much in the late evenings for a while but I agree, they seem to hang up on me.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it can depend on the dogs in your area. Sometimes they aren't going to come in at certain times of the day, or maybe at the time of day you go out is when they are laying down 5 miles away from where you are hunting. I have found that in one specific area I hunt evening hunting is far better than the morning. I think everywhere is different though, and when I say evening I mean an hour before dark, not when it's dark. I think try one time then another, pretty quickly you will probably figure out what time of the day the dogs are in your area


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the mornings better myself. I have heard more in the evenings, but have had the hang up problems as well.


----------



## elk2000-1 (Feb 6, 2010)

that is a good question, we see more coyotes in the morning, but if they been hunting all night they are full and looking to bed down, its harder to get into position in my opinion because they are already up and moving, which could make them respond better, we actually do have better luck in the afternoon, say 3or 4 hrs before dark, its easier to get into postition, they are getting hungry and wating to get up and start hunting,


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

I like sundown to about 11 pm under a completely dark sky.... with no moon. I think the animals are more comfortable at night, less apt to hang up and they cant hide their eyes from the light. A bobcat can hold up by sage brush 50 yards away in the day time and you will never see him. He will stick out like a sore thumb at night. Your set up is also different as you really dont have to sneak in so to speak, be quite yes but stealth....not really. You dont need to worry about camo, just staying warm. For you guys that can hunt at night and are not doing it, your missing out on some good fun!


----------



## tblankenship (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm new to coyote hunting. So do you need lights if you are hunting in the moonless night?


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

tblankenship said:


> I'm new to coyote hunting. So do you need lights if you are hunting in the moonless night?


Sorry I would have assumed most would have understood that a spotlight would be needed. Yes in colorado it is legal to night hunt with a spotlight on public and private property. Certain rules apply in each case but it is allowed and I prefer it to day hunting. Problem is I havnt had the time for either this winter.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm home from work by 4 p.m. so I'm going to start tomorrow hammering dawgs in the afternoon--(I hope). Really never tried them in the pm so its going to be new to me. Always hunted in the am on the weekends. PM hunt'n will give me more time to learn. Here lately, we can hear howls coming from 5 different locations while outside at night, usually around sunset to 11pm.


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

So far i like mornings to noon for one im a little bit more alert at those times and after hunting from sun up to sun down all im thinking about at the end of the day is a nice cold beer and a hot meal but i dont mind being out at in the later hours. I like hunting and just being out there but as far as when i do my best i would have to say morning.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I prefer first light because it seems thats when you find more coyotes out hunting. The coyotes around here seem to be a little more lazy during the day here and come out at night and the early morning. However this I do still get dogs any time during the day morning just seems better


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

It depends on what the target predator is. Grey fox and Bobcat seem to be active just before dark. I seem to have better luck with coyotes right at first light. Night hunting is the winner in our area and is when we take them all plus raccoons and ringtailed cats in Central Texas.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Morning, if I have to choose.


----------

